# Odd bit of paint on door edge



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

I washing and doing a quick decon a relatives ford ecosport and I noticed a bit of odd paint on the door edge:
















The paint is probably about 80mm long and only a few mm wide, right on top of the door edge.

This is one of these 2 colour cars where the roof, pillars, bit above the window and mirror caps are black but the rest of the car (bottom of doors, inside the door etc) is in the body colour.

My first thought was bad masking on a respray but the car is peppered in stone chips anyway so I don't think it has had any paint work done.

My second question is what can be done about it? I am tempted just to leave as is, if I try and take the paint off it might pull off the black paint with it.

Here is an example to show where the black and body colour is on these:









Circled, top of the door frame is where there is a bit of body colour


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Issue solved, I peeled it away and was left with some residue which was cleared up with some IPA. Very weird. The black paint underneath is fine.


----------

